# Vizslas on CMT's 'Pick a Puppy' tv show



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Just wanted to share that on Saturday February 25th, I was flipping through the channels and came across the "Pick a Puppy" tv show on CMT network here in Canada. The family visted a Vizsla breeder, Australian Shepherd breeder and a Golden Retriever breeder, before finally choosing a Vizsla puppy for their family in the end.

The Vizsla breeder was Ray Rowan from Bonneterre Kennels in Lakefield, Ontario.

I'm not generally a fan of this show, as it doesn't provide sufficient information about the breeds, its more of just an 'aww look at the cute puppies' kind of show. My V perked up when she saw those V puppies running across the screen though, lol.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

That's so funny that you mentioned this! My co-worker just came over to tell me that she saw it last night.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

go to dogs 101 on the net and click Vizslas a cute vid on them


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Ms1234 said:


> ... The Vizsla breeder was Ray Rowan from Bonneterre Kennels in Lakefield, Ontario...


Hey! That is where Phoebe is from! I'll have to see if I can find that show somewhere, it'll be cool to see. Maybe even see Phoebe's Dad!

Rh.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

It didn't show the father of the pups, but it did show the mother...her name was Blaze.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I couldn't find the episode on the CMT site, they had Season 1 and Season 2 (up to episode 5 or 6?) posted. Maybe I need to wait a few more days or weeks for it to propagate?

I did see Ray and the family on the VizlaVille site: http://vizslavilla.com/

Rh.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

R said:


> go to dogs 101 on the net and click Vizslas a cute vid on them



The Vs that they use on Dogs 101 from Animal Planet are Vs from the breeder I got Jack from. (However, that is not why I chose to use the breeder.)


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

The episode is on right now in Canada on Rogers channel 38.


----------

